# Sad news



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

I got a message from the old owner of Causeway bait and tackle. Linda and her sister Cathy, owned and operated it for years. They sold it a few years ago. Cathy sent me a message this morning that Linda, whom any who ever stopped there knew, had a brain bleed ( Aneurysm ) Tuesday and had to be taken to the hospital. Sadly there is nothing they can’t do for her so she is now in hospice. Her time isn’t long so please keep Linda in your thoughts and prayers. Please keep Cathy as well as this is hard for her. She and Linda were really close.
I just reconnected with Linda about a week ago, and was planning on going up there to see them and a little ice time. This is so sad to hear. Linda always went out of her, as well as her crew to make sure we always had a good time.

Some of you may remember the outings, camp outs, we had there. Those were great times and great memories. 
so-please if you would, Say a prayer for the family. 
feel free to post some of your memories and I’ll make sure her family sees them.


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

on


----------



## Upland (Nov 3, 2016)

So Sad Prayer's sent upward


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Awful to hear.
Praying...


----------



## ya13ya03 (Sep 21, 2010)

Praying


----------



## bwhntr4168 (May 18, 2005)

Prayers ❤


----------



## steelhead1 (May 14, 2004)

Very sad to hear. I had a cabin down the road from there for years. Linda was always so nice to me and friends.


----------



## One guy and a boat (Aug 8, 2018)

Prayers 

Kip


----------



## CRB (Jan 9, 2022)

She was always a super nice person, prayers sent for her and the family 🙏🙏🙏


----------



## bustedrod (May 13, 2015)

wow that sucks those too have always been super nice for all the many years i have been goin there, at a loss for words..............


----------



## wetwork (Mar 10, 2013)

Praying 4 the family


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Just want to say thanks to everyone who has posted. I’ll be passing these to Cathy


----------



## Kenlow1 (Jul 14, 2012)

Prayers going out to the family.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

This is, indeed, sad news! Prayers going up!


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

So sad she passed today. She was a great friend to me personally and she will be missed. My trips to the baitshop will never be the same. Prayers going out to Cathy, Tim, and the rest of the family and friends.


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Chaunc, 
thanks for the reply. My heart is sad that she passed. May she forever Rest In Peace.
Thankyou Linda for allowing me to be your friend and giving me many great memories. 🙏😢


----------



## Buck-Eye (Jul 9, 2008)

Prayers for Cathy and the family. May Linda rest In peace.


----------



## jiggerman (Nov 2, 2009)

So sad been going there since i was a kid, we'll see her with the fish and water Gods again someday.Prayers to the family.


----------



## kozak (Jan 31, 2005)

Linda was a fine lady. Prayers for the family.


----------



## fishinfool6369 (Feb 17, 2005)

Very sad, prayers for Linda and her family.


----------



## threeten (Feb 5, 2014)

Heaven took another saint. 
RIP Linda


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Yes he did. She will be missed.


----------



## TClark (Apr 20, 2007)

Prayers


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

That’s Sad news indeed, I grew up running around that causeway And bait shop with my grandma living on Mecca circle, I’ve know Linda a long time and yes, she always went out of her way for us.


----------



## Daego Doug (May 31, 2009)

prayers


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

OGF has had many great sponsors and advertisers over the years. Linda and Causeway Bait & Tackle were absolutely one of the very finest.
I remember being in the store one year early in the day of one of our Annual Member's Family Picnic's and Linda told me to walk through the store and collect merchandise for us to hand out freely to OGF members.
I forget how much she told me to gather, but it was sizeable- couple rod/reel combos, lures, tackle, etc.
This was for us to add to everything we OGF owners had already collected from other sponsors for the give-away at the picnic.
Some here will remember her posting here in the NE fishing forum about sales, seasonal opening/closing dates, and fishing reports.

Linda will be missed by many people she had an effect on. I'm certainly one of them.


----------



## Crappieking2001 (May 31, 2004)

DaleM said:


> I got a message from the old owner of Causeway bait and tackle. Linda and her sister Cathy, owned and operated it for years. They sold it a few years ago. Cathy sent me a message this morning that Linda, whom any who ever stopped there knew, had a brain bleed ( Aneurysm ) Tuesday and had to be taken to the hospital. Sadly there is nothing they can’t do for her so she is now in hospice. Her time isn’t long so please keep Linda in your thoughts and prayers. Please keep Cathy as well as this is hard for her. She and Linda were really close.
> I just reconnected with Linda about a week ago, and was planning on going up there to see them and a little ice time. This is so sad to hear. Linda always went out of her, as well as her crew to make sure we always had a good time.
> 
> Some of you may remember the outings, camp outs, we had there. Those were great times and great memories.
> ...


 One of the nicest lady i ever knew, so sad to here! 🙏


----------



## Chippewa (Oct 25, 2004)

DaleM said:


> I got a message from the old owner of Causeway bait and tackle. Linda and her sister Cathy, owned and operated it for years. They sold it a few years ago. Cathy sent me a message this morning that Linda, whom any who ever stopped there knew, had a brain bleed ( Aneurysm ) Tuesday and had to be taken to the hospital. Sadly there is nothing they can’t do for her so she is now in hospice. Her time isn’t long so please keep Linda in your thoughts and prayers. Please keep Cathy as well as this is hard for her. She and Linda were really close.
> I just reconnected with Linda about a week ago, and was planning on going up there to see them and a little ice time. This is so sad to hear. Linda always went out of her, as well as her crew to make sure we always had a good time.
> 
> Some of you may remember the outings, camp outs, we had there. Those were great times and great memories.
> ...


So sad 😞. She was a great lady and was always nice to us when we stayed for the outings and when we came to buy bait.


----------



## iceberg (Dec 27, 2004)

Prayers


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

For our friends that knew Linda.


----------



## mosquitopat (Apr 3, 2014)

chaunc said:


> For our friends that knew Linda.


what a wonderful keepsake for all that loved Linda. Thank you to all that put together that video ....( and you for posting it chaunc ) She will always be in our hearts. 💛 💛 💛


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

Her sister Cathy sent me this an said it was okay for me to share it with all our friends here on OGF. Pray for Cathy. She misses her sister madly.


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Chaunc, thanks for posting that. I will always have the great memories of her.
Rest in peace my friend. You’ll be missed by many. ❤❤
Cathy you are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Just wanted to let all those that posted a response to this thread about Linda’s passing. I heard from Cathy, Linda’s sister and she wanted to pass along to all of you her thanks. She was touched by the messages and love people had for Linda.
Rest in peace. Linda, you will be missed by all.
I can’t thank you and your family enough for what you did when we were building OGF to what it is today. You were a big part of making it a success .


----------



## Lil' Rob (Apr 11, 2004)

Only met Linda a couple of times, but she treated you like family...that place will always be Linda's.


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

I totally agree Rob. Only one Linda and I’ll always know causeway bait as hers


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

Prayers going up for Cathy and the rest of the family. I share your pain in this loss. Missing my friend.


----------

